
American Airlines says computer glitch allowed all pilots to take Xmas vacation - jsvine
https://twitter.com/SweeneyABC/status/935942616167960576
======
jetti
In regard to the 1.5x hourly rate that is being offered there is an
interesting quote from the AA union on the NPR article[0]

"In a post to its website, the union warned its members that because
"management unilaterally created their solution in violation of the contract,
neither APA nor the contract can guarantee the promised payment of the premium
being offered."

[0] [https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2017/11/29/567286235...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2017/11/29/567286235/oops-american-airlines-accidentally-let-too-many-
pilots-take-off-the-holidays)

------
mrguyorama
That's unfortunate for American, but glad they found a way to alleviate the
issue in a positive way.

Unrelated; "Unions upset about not being able to work" seems to contradict the
anti-union sentiment that they just protect crappy employees

